# Alternative to ZP?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I came across this food that has both air dried and freeze dried food I wanted to see what everyone else thought about it. 

The company has been in existence since 2003 with no recalls. The meat sources are free range, grass fed and nothing sourced from China. It is slightly less expensive than ZP. They also have chicken and beef in addition to lamb. I liked the fact that they use selenium yeast instead of sodium selenite--check out dog food advisor, and you will see that this is a very good thing (for lack of a better word) for a dog food company to do in the making of their food. Their freeze dried food has green lipped mussel and manuka honey (the air dried doesn't).

Also, they have cat food and treats, Christie!!

Look at it and tell me what ya"ll think!

Real Meat Pet Food


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

One of the main ingrediants is Barley grass. On Midgie's blood test, that was one of the things she is allergic too. Never heard it listed as Barley "grass", so not sure if it's the same thing as just Barley. Do you think Lulu might have an intolerance to Barley? Other than that, it looks good. It'd be nice if they had Venison tho.

I really like their pledges about the never having a recall and free range.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I posted to get everyone to look. I knew I would miss something! lol I have looked at so much food for so long it all runs together!! It looks like the barley grass is in the air dried but not the freeze dried, plus I like the ingredients in the freeze dried better if I was going to use this food anyway.

There are commercial raw diets available that are unbelievable, but the cost is also unbelievable!! 

I am personally happy with the NV frozen raw Lulu is on now, I just wanted to offer options to the chi ppl that might be interested in a different food that they may not know about that looked like a decent option.

***THANK YOU SO MUCH, LISA!!! You know what I have gone through with Lulu!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried the air dried once (probably a couple of years ago). It was a great price and cheaper than ZP. I thought the ingredients looked good. I don't know if we got a 'typical' bag or not, but the pieces were hard. Not chewy like ZP. They didn't change when water was added either. Brody didn't care for it so I never bought it again. It doesn't matter how great it looks if the dog won't eat it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to try it a year or so ago. Someone here posted pics of it when they tried it (Tracy, was it you?) and it looked more processed than ZP.
The ingredients looked fine to me but now that I know that Hope needs cool proteins, I could not try it since they only offer warm proteins.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I was going to try it a year or so ago. Someone here posted pics of it when they tried it (Tracy, was it you?) and it looked more processed than ZP.
> The ingredients looked fine to me but now that I know that Hope needs cool proteins, I could not try it since they only offer warm proteins.


What do you mean by cool and warm proteins?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> What do you mean by cool and warm proteins?


I talked about it here:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/127593-those-who-have-babies-sensitive-tummies.html


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Barley grass is the young leaves/shoots of the barley plant, rather than the grain. No idea if it would be safe for a dog with an allergy/intolerance to barley though.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Barley grass is the young leaves/shoots of the barley plant, rather than the grain. No idea if it would be safe for a dog with an allergy/intolerance to barley though.


If the barley allergy is because of gluten then the barley grass is safe, I know that. But other than that I don't know lol. I'm not very much help...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The complete raw pre-made I sometimes use (Nutriment) has both wheat grass and barley grass in it, I trust the company, so I assume barley grass must be safe for dogs with a barley intolerance. My lot can't have wheat at all, but they all do fine on Nutriment.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How does Alflafa compare to barley etc? As Huly is allergic to it?


----------

